# parts sled wanted



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Looking for a 82 yamaha 250 et sled for parts I just picked one up at the auction in Bronson today and I need some parts to make it complete.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

That's going back a few years. There is a snowmobile salvage operation in N WI that has a good inventory of parts, if you can settle for a few at a time. I think they are in Chippewa Falls, but they come up in the 1st page on a google search. So far they have had most of what I've looked for, newer machines though.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

There's a salvage yard in Mt Pleasant, also the internet can be your friend.


----------



## zucpet (Apr 28, 2007)

try EMC SNOWMOBILE SALVAGE ,YALE MI


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Just ran the numbers today it turns out it is not an 82 it's a 78. So the parts sled I'm looking for is a 78 Yamaha et 250.The two major parts needed are the track & hood along with the other normal nic nac items.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

:lol: Sounds more like you've got the parts sled, looking for one that needs a few! LOL! 

Check out/join this forum: http://www.totallyamaha.com/

As mentioned its totally Yamaha and there's a lot of guys into the vintage stuff over there.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Burksee said:


> :lol: Sounds more like you've got the parts sled, looking for one that needs a few! LOL!
> 
> Check out/join this forum: http://www.totallyamaha.com/
> 
> As mentioned its totally Yamaha and there's a lot of guys into the vintage stuff over there.


  They can help point you in the right direction.


----------

